# كيف تعمل خلايا الوقود



## محمد طارق محمد (23 أبريل 2007)

*






*

*سيارة المستقبل من مرسيدس تعمل بالوقود الهيدروجين*

*






*

*جهاز كمبيوتر دفتري يحصل على الطاقة الكهربية من خلية وقود*



*في هذه المقالة من تفسيرات فيزيائية سوف نقوم بشرح فكرة عمل خلايا الوقود وميزاتها واستخداماتها الحالية والمستقبلية.*



*



*

*أصبح البحث عن بدائل للوقود التقليدي "النفط" أمرًا ضرورياً بالنسبة للدول الصناعية المتقدمة ولا سيما بعد الارتفاع الملحوظ لاسعار الوقود على مستوى العالم وترصد هذه الدول المبالغ المالية الطائلة لتمويل ابحاث البحث عن مصادر للطاقة البديلة والمقصود هنا بديلة عن النفط، وفي المقابل عكف العلماء والباحثون على إجراء الدراسات والابحاث للحصول على مصادر بديلة للطاقة، فقد تم تطوير استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية، واستخدام طاقات المد والجذر وأمواج البحر كطاقات حركية يمكن تحويلها لطاقة كهربائية، أو استخدام المياه الساقطة من الشلالات لتويد الطاقة الكهربية والاستعاضة بالعديد من مصادر الطاقة البديلة عن الوقود التقليدي.*

*



*

*



*




تم اختراع تقنية خلايا الوقود في انجلترا في منتصف القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي على يد السير وليام روبرت جروف William grove، منذ اكثر من 160 عاماً حيث لم يكن يعلم ان اختراعه الذي وضعه في العام 1839 سيحل مشكلة تواجه العالم في القرن الواحد والعشرين لاكتشاف خلايا الوقود التي يمكن عن طريقها الحصول على الكهرباء من الهيدروجين أو الكحول دون أي عملية احتراق؛ وبذلك يكون قد حل المعادلة الصعبة، وهي الحصول على طاقة نظيفة من غير أن نلوث البيئة وبأقل الأسعار؛ حيث إن المشكلة ثلاثية الجوانب: الطاقة، والبيئة، والتكلفة. وهي الاتجاهات الثلاثة التي يصبو العلماء لحلها. 
والحل يكمن في هذه الخلية الصغيرة التي تدعى خلية الوقود، ولكن نظرا لعدم جدوى استخدامه في تلك الفترة، ظل هذا الاختراع حبيس الأدراج لأكثر من 130 سنة، ولكن عادت خلايا الوقود مرة أخرى للحياة في عقد الستينيات، وذلك عندما طورت شركة «جنرال إليكتريك» خلايا تعمل على توليد الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لإطلاق سفينتي الفضاء الشهيرتين «أبوللو» و«جيمني»، بالإضافة إلى توفير مياه نقية صالحة للشرب، كانت الخلايا في تلك المركبتين كبيرة الحجم وباهظة التكلفة، لكنها أدت مهامها دون وقوع أي أخطاء، واستطاعت أن توفر تيارا كهربائيا وكذلك مصدرا للمياه النقية الصالحة للشرب. 


تتميز خلايا الوقود عن البطاريات التقليدية في اعتمادها على دمج عنصري الهيدروجين والأكسيجين لإنتاج الكهرباء والتي تحصل الخلية عليهما من مصدر خارجي ولا تعدان من مكونات خلية الوقود نفسها وهذا ما يعطي لهذه الخلايا الاهمية بالمقارنة مع البطاريات، حيث أن في البطاريات التقليدية فإن مكونات البطارية هي اساس توليد الطاقة حيث يحدث التفاعل الكيميائي لمكونات البطارية لانتاج الطاقة الكهربية وتستمر هذه العملية الى حين انتهاء المواد الكيميائية المتفاعلة فتتوقف البطارية لحين إعادة شحنها مرة أخرى، في حين إن خلايا الوقود تعمل بصفة مستمرة لأن وقودها الهيدروجين والأكسجين يأتيان من مصادر خارجية، كما أن خلايا الوقود في حد ذاتها ليست سوى رقائق مسطحة تنتج كل واحدة منها فولطاً كهربائياً واحداً، وهذا يعني أنه كلما زاد عدد الرقائق المستخدمة كلما زادت قوة الجهد الكهربائي.


*



*

تعتبر خلية الوقود أداة لتحويل الطاقة الكيميائية إلى طاقة كهربية اي انها تقوم من خلال تفاعلات كيميائية بتحويل الهيدروجين والاكسجين إلى ماء وينتج عن هذه العملية طاقة كهربية. وبالمقارنة مع البطارية التقليدية المعروفة فإن الاختلاف يكمن في ان المواد الكيميائية الداخلة في التفاعل لتوليد الكهرباء هي جزء من تركيب البطارية وتوجد في داخلها، وبانتهاء المواد الكيميائية هذه فإن البطارية تصبح عديمة الفائدة ويتم استبداله أو اعادة شحنها مرة اخرى، في حين ان خلايا الوقود لا يمكن ان تنتهي فهي تعمل باستمرار لان مصدر المواد الكيميائية هي من الهواء.


*شرائح من خلايا الوقود تستخدم كمصدر للطاقة في السيارات*​يوجد العديد من خلايا الوقود تصنف حسب المواد الكيميائية التي تستخدمها، وكذلك صفائح المحلل *electrolyte*  التي تستخدماها. والنوع الاكثر شيوعا ورواجا هو خلية الوقود ذات غشاء التبادل البروتوني *proton exchange membrane fuel cell* (PEMFC) والموضح فكرة عملها في الشكل التالي:
​

*فكرة عمل وتركيب خلية الوقود لانتاج الطاقة الكهربية*​ 


*يوضح الشكل اعلاه تركيب خلية الوقود وفكرة عملها تتلخص في المراحل التالية:*



هذه هي التفاعلات الكيميائية التي تحدث على طرفي الخلية


إن النماذج البسيطة التي تصنع منها الخلية الهيدروجينية و المستخدمة في وسائط النقل تنتج حوالي 1.16 Volt لذلك يتم وصل عدد كبير من الخلايا لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية المطلوبة . يبين الشكل التالي خلية هيدروجينية مكونة من عدد كبير من الشرائح لتوليد فرق الجهد المطلوب. 


​لقد تنوعت أماكن استخدام الخلية الهيدروجينية و اختلفت التصاميم و الأبعاد الموضوعة لها تبعاً للطاقة المطلوبة منها وفي الصورتين التاليتن مثالاً لذلك
​

*دراجة نارية تستخدم وقود الهيدروجين بدلا من الوقود التقليدي من خلال خلايا الوقود*​ 


*سيارة تعمل بواسطة محرك كهربي يحصل على الطاقة من خلايا الوقود الهيدروجيني*​ 
*



*

*






*





لعلك عزيزي القارئ لاحظت بساطة الفكرة وسهولة تطبيقها وحالياً تعقد الكثير من الأبحاث على إيجاد تطبيقات جديدة لخلايا الوقود؛ حتى تصبح بديلًا لكل صور الطاقة الأخرى، وتكون بحق وقود المستقبل وقود القرن الواحد والعشرين.
*لمزيد من المعلومات يرجى الاطلاع على المواقع التالية*

*http://www.howstuffworks.com/fuel-cell.htm*

*http://academic.evergreen.edu/g/grossmaz/macombbd.htm*

*http://www.estarfuturecorp.com/fuelcellworks.html*

http://chem.ch.huji.ac.il/~eugeniik/history/grove.htm


----------



## Qal&ia (23 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك جهد رائع


----------



## وليد الحديدي (23 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي و بالفعل جهد رائع
و لكن لي تعليق بسيط على قولك أن مشكلة خلايا الوقود هي تخزين غاز الهيدروجين فالحل لهذه المشكلة هو إختراع قام به الأميركي Stanley Meyer وهو دائرة رنينية لتحليل الماء إلى هيدروجين و أوكسجين بطاقة قليلة جداً مقارنةً بالطاقة المستخلصة من خلية الهيدروجدين و أطلق عليه Water Fuel Cell و بذلك تغلب على هذه المشكلة باستخدامه الماء كمخزن لغاز الهيدروجين .

و أرجو منك أن تسمح لي أن أنقل مقالتك إلى منتدى آخر للفائدة ، و سأنتظر موافقتك لأنقلها .


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (24 أبريل 2007)

*الاخ العزيز وليد الحديدى*

المعلومات الموجودة فى المنتدى هو لمصلحة الجميع وليست لمجموعة معينه اتمنى عليك ان تنقل الى الى اى منتدى انت تختاره كل الى تستطيع من المعلومات عسى ان يستفاد منها احد وينتج خير له او لاى احد 
بارك الله فيك اخى وليد الحديدى ومن الله التوفيق
اخوك محمد 
24/4/2007


----------



## وليد الحديدي (24 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراًَ أخي محمد


----------



## المعرفة1 (1 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراًَ


----------



## المودودي (6 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراَ على هذه المعلومات القيمة ......

في الحقيقة هناك سيارات تعمل بواسطة الماء كما ذكر الأخ وليد الحديدي عن طريقة لفصل الهيدروجين من الماء و هذه الطريقة وضعت في السيارة وأصبح للسيارة دورة كاملة يوضع فيها الماء ثم يفصل إلى هايدروجين وأكسجين ثم يضخان إلى خلية الوقود لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية....


----------



## فراس صبحا (18 أكتوبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية بس ياريت توضح اكتر


----------



## yer (18 أكتوبر 2007)

Désolé par ce qu eje vais répondre en français, concernant l'invention de Meyler (moteur à eau) je veux savoir si quelqu'un connait le rendement de cette machine (l'énergie électrique consommée à l'intérieur et la quantité de gaz H2 produite) ce que je pense que ce n'est q'une simple opération d'électrolyse de l'eau coûteuse pour être expolité industriellement.


----------



## المقدادي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جيد ويحتاج الكثير من التفصيل عن المواد والخامات الداخلة فى صناعة تلك الخلايا وكيف يمكن انتاجها محليا 
فمن لديه معلومات فليضعها لباقي الاعضاء هنا


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ماهى البدائل 
مبدأ عمل الخلية : 1.	ينساب الوقود الهيدروجيني على صفيحة المصعد ، في الوقت الذي ينساب فيه الأوكسجين على الصفيحة المقابلة و هي المهبط .
2. يسبب غشاء الفصل ( catalyst ) و الذي يوجد منها عدة أنواع منها ما يصنع من البلاتين انشقاق جزيء الهيدروجين إلى ذرتين تنشق كل منهما إلى أيون موجب ، و الكترون سالب .
3. تسمح صفيحة المحلل ( electrolyte ) فقط بمرور الأيونات ( البروتونات ) حاملة الشحنات الموجبة عبرها في حين تمنع مرور الاكترونات ، فتقوم هذه الأخيرة بالحركة عبر دارة وصل خارجية موصولة مع المهبط فتتحرك الالكترونات نحو المهبط فينشأ تيار كهربائي .
4.	على المهبط تتحد الأيونات الهيدروجينية الموجبة مع الكتروناتها السالبة و مع الأوكسجين ليتشكل الماء الذي يتدفق خارج الخلية .


----------

